# Bald Eagle



## K9Kirk (Mar 9, 2021)

I got a couple shots of a bald eagle yesterday before it flew away.

I played with the color contrast a bit and I'm curious as to which pic people like the color of best.
*THIS ......*





*OR THIS???*


----------



## Space Face (Mar 9, 2021)

I expected a selfie.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 9, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I expected a selfie.



But I'm not bald.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 9, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > I expected a selfie.
> ...



Me neither


----------



## PJM (Mar 9, 2021)

#1


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 9, 2021)

Space Face said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...



You win.


----------



## Susan Will (Mar 9, 2021)

The first one is beautiful, such an amazing bird!


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 9, 2021)

Susan Will said:


> The first one is beautiful, such an amazing bird!



Thank you, Susan. #1 is my pick as well.


----------



## Peeb (Mar 12, 2021)

I liked #2


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Mar 12, 2021)

I like #1 too.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 13, 2021)

Both are good shots, but I'm not a fan of the color in either.


----------

